

Get front page news headlines from Hacker News in India, Canada and US via SMS - techaddict009
http://developer.txtweb.com/user/apps/iHacker

======
techaddict009
All you need to do is send

@iHacker

as SMS to 92665 92665 in India and to 898-932 (TXT-WEB) in US and Canada.

Normal SMS charges will be applicable.

Note : This is basic version of app please provide your input so that i can
improve the functionality of this SMS app.

